# Boer goat equipment



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Suggestions for the best packs and saddles for a Boer goat please.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Custom Fit from Northwest.

In my experience, boers can have "problematic" backs and the adjustable custom fit saddle works in most cases.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Northwest Packgoats adjustable pack saddle set all the way wide with the "mountain" butt strap works on my boer. Occasional roll-overs when he gets roudy with the other goats, but way better than the narrower pack saddles.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Accually I was wondering about the soft packs for the boars.

The reason we use the sawbucks on the goat is to protect the
spine of the goat. Since the dairy breeds have high back bones.

But the boar has muscle on each side of the spine. So would not
the soft packs work for them?

I have been half temped to put my dogs pack on my Nigerian.
She has a very muscular back. 

Just asking....


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

ryorkies said:


> Accually I was wondering about the soft packs for the boars.
> 
> The reason we use the sawbucks on the goat is to protect the
> spine of the goat. Since the dairy breeds have high back bones.
> ...


Did you end up using a dog pack for your boer? I have two young wethers and are planning to train them packing. Just curious what packs you ended up with?


----------

